# Favorite STC



## PPCLI_Robichaud (29 Sep 2005)

What is you favorite training center


----------



## Burrows (30 Sep 2005)

Ok.  This is getting rediculous.

READ IT: http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/posting.html


----------



## PPCLI_Robichaud (30 Sep 2005)

what is ridiculous. i made my first two very quickly but these ones i have not found any other threads on it


----------



## ouyin2000 (30 Sep 2005)

The point he is trying to make is that you are thread spamming.

You've made what 6? or 7? new threads within the past little while, some of which are completely unnessesary.


----------



## Slim (30 Sep 2005)

PPCLI_Robichaud said:
			
		

> What is you favorite training center



One more bit of spam and you go on warning.

end

Slim
STAFF


----------

